# Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung



## oneillorig (26. Juni 2008)

Kennt jemand einen Koihändler in Berlin und Umgebung der auch zuverlässig ist und mit dem ihr gegebenfalls schon Kontakt hattet?
Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## axel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Hallo !

Schau mal dort ! 
Dort solls schöne Kois geben . War selbst noch nicht dort aber meine Kunden haben es erzählt .

http://www.schukoi.de/


Gruß

axel


----------



## oneillorig (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

klasse vielen Dank


----------



## oneillorig (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Ich möchte mich nochmal entschuldigen. Ich habe gerad spaßeshalber bei Goog... Koi Berlin eingegeben und festgestellt das mir ne Menge raussprang. Kann geschlossen werden. Vielen Dank


----------



## Soundport (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Du wirst über Google sicherlich einige Koihändler finden, aber keine Erfahrungen. Deshalb schau dir die Händler gut an, bevor du zuschlägst, oder warte hier noch ab, vielleicht hat jemand noch einen guten Tipp. 

Auf jedenfall viel Spass beim Koikauf! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## oneillorig (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Stimmt. Vielen Dank. Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat mit Koihändlern in und um Berlin dann würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr es hier postet.


----------



## koidst49 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

hallo,

sieh dir diesen händler mal an. http://www.japan-koi-import.com/ .
ich habe mit koi von ihm gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Soundport (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Muss mal in meinen Unterlagen kramen, vor ein paar Jahren, hab ich mir mal welche aus Berlin bestellt. 
Waren auch importierte Japaner von bekannten Züchtern, und die Qualität war wirklich super, echt schöne Koi.

Komm aber momentan echt nicht auf den Namen ;(


----------



## Dodgemike (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

In Bln./Tegel gibt es einen Koihändler der auch Ahnung hat sowie auch abstriche mit anschließender Untersuchung macht wenn du mal ne Krankheit bei deinen Kois hast.
Ansonsten ist in Bln./Kaulsdorf in der Chemnitzer Str. ein Koihändler.


----------



## oneillorig (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*



			
				Dodgemike schrieb:
			
		

> In Bln./Tegel gibt es einen Koihändler der auch Ahnung hat sowie auch abstriche mit anschließender Untersuchung macht wenn du mal ne Krankheit bei deinen Kois hast.
> Ansonsten ist in Bln./Kaulsdorf in der Chemnitzer Str. ein Koihändler.



Hast du von den beiden ne genaue Adresse und vielleicht schon eigene Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dodgemike (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi-Händler Berlin und Umgebung*

Zu den Koifritzen in Berlin/Kaulsdorf ( http://www.koi-land-kaulsdorf.com/ ) fahre ich wenn ich einen Fisch kaufen will.
Der Koifutzi in Tegel ist für mich interessant weil mann bei ihm auch einen abstrich machen lassen kann wenn mal ein Koi krank ist. Ansonsten finde ich persönlich den Laden nicht so toll obwohl die richtig Ahnung haben.
Koi Land Tegel


----------

